# The Big One - 10 weeks in central europe, leaving next week!



## 99711 (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, next week we leave on our once-in-a-lifetime trip around central europe for 10 weeks. We've done a bit of touring around the British Isles, but this is just on another scale altogether, so we'd like a bit of advice please :>

Yes, we've left getting advice a bit late, but it's just one of the many things on the list, as we are flying home to NZ after the trip.

We have a basic route through the countries we want to visit, but would love any and all advice on particularly good spots/campsites/aires/roads, as well as places to avoid. We have a few cities we want to see, but really we're wanting to see the 'real' country each time.

Here's our rough route:
Across to Calais, but straight on to Belgium - We'd like to see Brugge.
Through Holland (seeing Amsterdam) and into Germany
Down the West side of Germany, and then along the south (Down the Rhine, see the Black Forest, and past Neuschwanstein castle)
West into Austria for Salzburg and Vienna
South into Solvenia (we hear Lake Bled is very nice)
South into Croatia for at least Pula and Dubrovnik (we see there's a bit of Bosnia to get through - any advice? Our insurance doesn't cover it)
Ferry across to Bari, Italy
Italy is where we are planning on spending the longest, we'd like to see the Amalfi coast, Pompei, Rome, Florence, Venice and the Northern Lakes
North from Italy into Switzerland (seeing at least Geneva, but also some cows and mountains and Heidi)
South from Switzerland into France, and then west along the south coast.
Into Spain just for Bilbao and San Sebastian
Back North through France to Calais (seeing at least Bayeux on the way)

Doesn't really look like much does it? :> Putting in some rough places to go through in AutoRoute, and then getting directions, it comes to about 5000 miles.

So, what other places should we be going? We only have 10 weeks - possibly a little less - so we can't see everything unfortunately.

What are the things that catch you out on the continent? I've heard something about needing to have a safety triangle and a fluro vest - is there anything else like that?

Any other useful bits of information you'd like to impart? :> We'll be reading as much of this forum as we can too.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Route sounds nice  lucky people..

Others will be along shortly for other attractions .. 

John


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You might like to PM tramp. Going by their experiences, take time off the Italy part and add to Slovenia.

Dave


----------



## 93986 (May 1, 2005)

Yep, triangle and vests are a must on the continent.
In some countries you will need a fluro vest for everyone in the van.
if you are near an Ikea they do a super cheap one at about £3 or £4 rather than the £10 charged by halfords.

you will also need to take originals and copies of your log book, insurance, driving licence documents.

also, a spare set of bulbs for your van, halfords are best for these.
if not already packed then a foot pump or electric pump for your tyres in case of emergency tyre inflating !

probably other things as well, someone else know ?

sounds like an epic trip though, hope you have a great time.


----------



## 99711 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks.

I just spend the morning tracking down the cheapest triangles and vests etc I could find. I think I now have everything except spare bulbs and a foot pump - of course nothing has been delivered yet...

We went to Stanfords - the travel bookshop - yesterday...










Not all of that was purchased yesterday, but a fair amount :>


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Gosh, that looks great and what a fantastic journey you are planning.
Try to go on the canalboat in Amsterdam as that is the best way to see the town. ( lived there many years !!)
We often stay at Ruedesheim on the Rhine and the campsite is only a 10 min. walk into town. From the centre you can take a chairlift then a 5 km walk ( not difficult and mainly flat ) back on the chairlift to Assmanshausen and a boattrip back to Ruedesheim and all this for 10 euros. Great fun.
http://www.camping-hopfensee.de/index.php?id=11&L=1 , this is the site we stayed at at the Hopfensee and you can see Neuschwanstein in the distance. Take a local bus, just outside the campsite, to Fussen and from there you can book your trip to the castle.

Hope that all the info helps.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## 99711 (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, that's great, just the sort of info we're after :>


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sounds a fantastic trip.

On your way back up through France, leave some time to perhaps stop and see either Carcasonne or Millau bridge depending on what route up you take. 

Also another stop at a Chateau in the Loire valley, Azay le Rideau is my favourite and has a superb Aire within walking distance.

Hope you have a fantastic trip and let us know how you got on when you return either to uk or New Zealand.


----------



## 99711 (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually, I forgot to mention that both the Millau Bridge and Carcasonne are on our list :> We will have to look at exact locations before we decide on our route.

We will be trying to keep up with our travels on our website - www.kentandangela.com - feel free to stop by :>


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Have a fantastic time, I am sure you will. When in the South of France last year we met a couple who live in Motuopa Bay on Lake Taupo the same place as one of Shirley's cousins, its a small world. We called in to see them when we were in NZ last Christmas. daughter lives in Hawera and cousins all over the North Island.
Enough of me, its all about you, I am sure lots of folk will be along to give good advice. 
Cheers Sid


----------

